# Streithähne



## Emmanuel27

Seit unsere Hochzeit näher rückt, wird die Stimmung zwischen den beiden immer angespannter. Wenn ich nicht damit beschäftigt bin, die aufgeregten Gemüter zu beruhigen, vertreibe ich mir die Zeit damit, mich zu ärgern. Darüber, dass es keinen der beiden Streithähne interessiert, wie ich mir den schönsten Tag meines Lebens vorstelle.

No entiendo bien el significado de la palabra "Streithähne" es algo como: " buscapleitos o peleador, 
¿Cómo podría traducirlo correctamente en español para que se entienda bien?

Danke im voraus


----------



## elroy

Es una forma ligeramente despectiva de referirse a las dos personas que se están peleando, entre las cuales existe esa tensión:


Emmanuel27 said:


> wird die Stimmung zwischen den beiden immer angespannter


 Ahora bien:


Emmanuel27 said:


> buscapleitos o peleador


 Tú sabrás mejor que yo, pero dudo que esas palabras expresen el matiz deseado. Se me hace que se refieren a alguien al que _le gusta pelear_, que _suele_ pelearse, ¿no? Mientras que en tu contexto, no se habla de una tendencia general, sino de un caso concreto. Puede ser que aparte de ese caso de peleo/desacuerdo/tensión, las dos personas se lleven perfectamente bien con todo el mundo.


----------



## Emmanuel27

Gracias.
Tengo una mejor propuesta para eso: "estar como perros y gatos". Esta es la equivalencia más cercana.


----------



## elroy

Entonces ¿cómo quedaría la frase?

¿"Porque a ninguno de los dos _que estaban como perros y gatos_ le interesaba qué deseaba yo en el día más lindo de mi vida"?


----------



## Emmanuel27

¡Pero ese asunto se acabo! Anoche, cuando todavía podía pensar con claridad, he puesto fin a las interminables discusiones entre mi futuro esposo y mi madre. Ya es hora de que los dos comiencen a comportarse como adultos. Todavía no tengo idea de como lograrlo. Desde que se acerco nuestra boda, el ambiente entre los dos se hizo más tenso. Si no me dedico a apaciguar sus mentes alteradas, pierdo el tiempo molestándome, sobre el hecho de que a ninguno de esos dos, que pelean como_ perros y gatos_ le interesa cómo imagino el día más hermoso de mi vida ¡Está a punto de convertirse en mi peor pesadilla! Y solo por eso ya no puedo dormir en semanas.


----------



## Tonerl

*Streithahn:*
(persona pendenciera)
regañón/ona
buscarruidos
enredador


----------

